

Startup Quote: Ben Keighran, co-founder, Chomp - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3446492930

======
raychancc
One clear focus for everyone. Your business needs laser focus on what the next
objective is. Execution is key.

\- Ben Keighran (@benkeighran)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3446492930>

